# Anyone watch "My Cat from Hades" on Animal Planet?



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

*[No, not Hades, but the board's censor routines won't let me put the show's real name in the thread title.]
*
Interesting show. A wide range of breeds, along with behavioral, situational, and environmental problems. I sometimes think there is more going on "behind the scenes" than we are privy to, as the transformations are sometimes dramatic (also, as with any other reality TV series, we never get to see the failures, just the success stories.)

I do occasionally think that some of the pet owners featured have no business owning pets.

Still, as one with 5 cats in the house, of varying ages, genders, and temperments, it's an interesting viewing experience that occasionally shows past feline behaviors, situations, or incidents I can identify with.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, I try to catch it each week. I have to keep the sound down low so my cats
don't freak out over the screaming cats on the show. 

Some of the people on this show really touch my heart with how much they love 
their fur babies but others just make me wonder why they ever brought 
a cat home at all!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, I've seen all the shows since it started. It is amazing how Jackson Galaxy works with these felines. Since he endorses the Spirit Essences line (calming aids for cats), I would imagine this helps the cats progress with their behavior issues. I don't remember ever hearing him talk about this product on the show though. However, if you go to his website, it is there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive been trying to catch it online. Animal Planet has attempted so many cats shows that were lame. This one is very interesting. I like him because he is coming from a rescue perspective a lot of times. Its not like listening to someone from Cat Fancy magazine.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ive been trying to catch it online. Animal Planet has attempted so many cats shows that were lame. This one is very interesting. I like him because he is coming from a rescue perspective a lot of times. Its not like listening to someone from Cat Fancy magazine.


I love this show, and I especially appreciate this refreshing support of rescue, spay/neuter, TNR, etc. I agree that some of the people frustrate me. But there are also a lot of people who really are trying to do the right thing and just need a little help. 

I follow Jackson on Facebook and he has some really helpful advice and goes into more detail than on the shows.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

yup, and I LOVE it!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hubby and I watch it every weekend and love it.

Btw, Jackson not only endorses Spirit Essscences he is the Owner and president. He co-founded Little Big Cat so he truly knows what he is talking about!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They showed TNR on the last episode. But it was a bit deceptive. Like what he did is all TNR is about. Just putting out a trap and waiting. Then it showed him driving away with the trapped cat in the front seat of his car!!

I put down water proof bags in the back of my suv to transport cats. Then it didn't show him returning it, neutered and vaccinated and back to its area. I wish they had made that a little more clear.

One of the problems we face doing TNR is people who want us to remove cats from their area. They treat us like were animal control and when they cant get us to do what they want in removing the cat it gets ugly They don't want to help us support a colony and feed them and make sure they are safe & healthy. 

Otherwise I really like his show.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

In all fairness, TNR is not the focus of this show. There's only so many minutes of programming in a 30-minute episode once you subtract the commercials, and to devote airtime to what is in actuality a peripheral aspect of the topic at hand just isn't realistic.

I don't know that ANY treatment of the issue within the constraints of this show would serve it as well as you'd like. At least he mentions it.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, I've watched it and most of advice is spot one....tho I find it amusing that every episode he says....."this is the worst case I've seen." C'mon Jackson, not the worst case _every_ time...seen some worse than what is portrayed. Yes, I agree I'm sure they don't tell all the stories...just the success stories and not the failures.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Leazie said:


> Hubby and I watch it every weekend and love it.
> 
> Btw, Jackson not only endorses Spirit Essscences he is the Owner and president. He co-founded Little Big Cat so he truly knows what he is talking about!


 
I wonder why he never mentions it on the show. I would think if he is the owner and president of the company for this product, he would. Especially if it can help an aggressive cat calm down. I wonder if he uses the products on these cats and then has people thinking it was all due to his behavior training methods. Just a thought. Either way, I still love this show!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

heavyharmonies said:


> In all fairness, TNR is not the focus of this show. There's only so many minutes of programming in a 30-minute episode once you subtract the commercials, and to devote airtime to what is in actuality a peripheral aspect of the topic at hand just isn't realistic.
> 
> I don't know that ANY treatment of the issue within the constraints of this show would serve it as well as you'd like. At least he mentions it.


 I agree it was not the focus of the show. I'm not saying I wanted him to devote a whole lot of time to TNR. *Just mention in a couple sentences that cats are s/n and RETURNED to the area.* That is all I would of liked. It made me cringe when he drove off into the night and that was it.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

M&T, I saw this on his website today, after watching that episode - I guess the cat he cat actually belonged to someone!



> As for the *Trap-Neuter-Return* piece of the Finn episode (season 3, episode 4), we did go out by her house and we did trap a cat.
> It didn’t seem feral, that’s why we call them *community cats*, because whether they were quote “owned” by somebody, of it they’re free-roaming, they’re still out there and *still our responsibility*.
> As *with all of the cats* you see *on the show*, *we* will *send any un-neutered or un-spayed animal to Fix Nation* where they graciously fixed every cat that we’ve sent their way, as they have for all of Greater Los Angeles’ strays.
> We used the Havahart Trap.
> ...


​


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Jacq. That is good to know. Makes me feel better. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

kittywitty said:


> I wonder why he never mentions it on the show. I would think if he is the owner and president of the company for this product, he would. Especially if it can help an aggressive cat calm down. I wonder if he uses the products on these cats and then has people thinking it was all due to his behavior training methods. Just a thought. Either way, I still love this show!


My guess is that he has a non-endorsement or non-compete policy with Discovery/Animal Planet. He's very careful not to use brand names for the most part, and a lot of shows like that are the same way (the "messy house" shows come to mind - the only products that get mentioned by name are given prominent treatment and usually also have commercials or "Sponsored by..." spots.)

Oh, another one I thought of is the bad dog show on animal planet, can't remember the name. Only Kong toys are used and they always zooooom right in and explain how great they are.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

catloverami said:


> Yes, I've watched it and most of advice is spot one....tho I find it amusing that every episode he says....."this is the worst case I've seen." C'mon Jackson, not the worst case _every_ time...seen some worse than what is portrayed. Yes, I agree I'm sure they don't tell all the stories...just the success stories and not the failures.


i've noticed that too. this is just how my sense of humor is, but i'd like to see him walk into a house with psycho cats and psycho owners and say, "this is the part where if i had any hair, i'd pull it out. i absolutely cannot help anyone here," and turn around and walk out LOL. or sometimes when he has people resistant to doing what he says, (why call in the first place if you won't follow his suggestions?) have people not do it and he says, "well i tried," because there _are_ people that just want you to wave a magic wand.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did anyone see the one recently where this one cat had turned really aggressive towards the man of the house. It was a young couple. Basically Jackson had determined that the cat didn't like being cornered and was lashing out each time the guy reached for her. 

At this point I turned to my wife and said that at some point he hit that cat. Jackson even said that he felt there was more going on there than what he was being told and he asked the guy if he hit her. Of course he said no. 

I'm just wondering if we got the full story there. Did anyone else see that one and think something didn't smell right?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had the same niggling feeling. That guy has done something to that cat. Like you, when Jackson confronted him I also thought "there is no way in **** he will admit to anything with cameras pointed at him!"


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

My favorite show! I agree about there being more to the story with that guy possibly having hit the cat at one point. I love Jackson galaxy!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We watch every episode. Seems to us that a lot of the problems are the clueless people. They wonder why kitty is pooping in the sink, while the litterbox hasn't been cleaned for who knows how long. I also wonder if there are fails that they just don't show. And yes, we have to watch the volume too. Those screaming cats make my good girls nervous!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love this show. Jackson really knows what he is doing and he is a true animal lover. I usually want to smack the owners, because they are the problem most of the time, and Jackson has a great way of communicating a solution to them without offending.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I saw the one today where he had to put the cat on mood stabilizers. I kind of wish there had been a better sort of neurological diagnosis.

But honestly, I was on the roommate's side for that one (the one who was like "this isn't my cat." when they asked why she didn't do the 'homework') Were I in her position, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be playing with and feeding the creature that's terrorized me since day 1. I guess she's a better woman than I.

Jackson also seemed to downplay that the declawing probably created/exacerbated the neuro issues.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I watch it faithfully, and most episodes several times. 

I wish I could make this suggestion to Jackson, but I can't find any "contact me" options on his Facebook page or web site. My suggestion is -- as helpful as this information is to people with problem cats, you're probably scaring the crap out of any potential cat owners who watch the show and just think they're a nightmare. How about saving 5 minutes at the end of each show to show a family where they're doing everything _right_ and have a sweet, lovable kitty? I can just see it now . . . here's how they're feeding him right, here are all his climbing places, here are their routines, etc. It would help balance things out!

And having one of those sweet, lovable cats, I always turn to Murphy during the show and say, "Now, don't go and get any ideas."


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ugh .. the sink pooping one. That guy hardly EVER cleaned the litter box. Then he made a big production on the homework video for Jackson that he is now cleaning it WEEKLY. Like that was such a huge deal. Ewwwww!

I enjoy watching the show. Makes me feel like Sienna's not so bad after all!!! 'wink'


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

October said:


> I watch it faithfully, and most episodes several times.
> 
> I wish I could make this suggestion to Jackson, but I can't find any "contact me" options on his Facebook page or web site. My suggestion is -- as helpful as this information is to people with problem cats, you're probably scaring the crap out of any potential cat owners who watch the show and just think they're a nightmare. How about saving 5 minutes at the end of each show to show a family where they're doing everything _right_ and have a sweet, lovable kitty? I can just see it now . . . here's how they're feeding him right, here are all his climbing places, here are their routines, etc. It would help balance things out!


That's a great suggestion!


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, and I cannot believe the state of some of the litter boxes. We have four boxes for 2 cats and they get cleaned out whenever someone goes. They wonder why their cats do stuff outside of the box...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The new episode is on and I saw that he had Spirit Essence bottles in his guitar case. It must be something they talk about off camera.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

I HATE the woman in the new episode that is airing right now. I'm sorry to sound sexist, but this woman is the very definition of "bimbo". She's an entitled little twit. "It's the man's job to scoop litter boxes" ??? Good grief. I hope the sex is good, because I can see no other reason... She's got the IQ of a house plant.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She must have some serious other skills for him to keep her around.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

And in the interest of gender equity, the guy in the second new episode is a dope. Typical clueless he-man idiot.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He does seem like his father's swimmers were from the shallow part of the pool.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wearing floaties.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe the bimbo in last nights first segment will see herself and sober up from whatever she was high on!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'vw DVRed the episodes since the REALLY loud Spynx was on. That caused kitty consternation at my house. I just installed all the adapters to get the optical digital from my TV into headphones so I'll be catching up soon. I also get to go back to watching NatGeo Wild programs that contain wolf howls. Wolf howls really got a nervous reaction around here.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> I'vw DVRed the episodes since the REALLY loud Spynx was on. That caused kitty consternation at my house. I just installed all the adapters to get the optical digital from my TV into headphones so I'll be catching up soon. I also get to go back to watching NatGeo Wild programs that contain wolf howls. Wolf howls really got a nervous reaction around here.



Albert freaked in my house,also on the episode! Even my dogs jumped up wondering what the sound was,lol. 

I think it was the new one for this week(or last week) I can't remember but jackson came in to help these people gave them advice ect.. came back and nothing had changed!! So he moved the litter box for them,lol. I would have lost my mind if i was him.


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Just started watching the show online the last few days. Jackson seems to put importance on giving the cats something to climb up on. I went out and got my kitty a few of these things for around the house, but the first time I coaxed him up on one he freaked out and wanted down. He apparently hates hides. I had to buy a little set of boxes to put at the bottom of my bed to help him down because he refused to jump off of it. His little legs would just shake and he would look at me as if to say "well help me"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

robert4301 said:


> Maybe the bimbo in last nights first segment will see herself and sober up from whatever she was high on!


I know!! What was the deal with that woman? What a passive, entitled twit.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I know that ALL reality type shows are scripted. - he once said if a cat blinks at you he trusts you, then they filmed the cat as he blinked but who knows how long that took to film.

But, this is amazing, as I can't see you training a cat to run/hide/bite/attack one week, then have the same cat calmly walk up to you the next week. It's possible, but I don't think so.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

lolacola said:


> Just started watching the show online the last few days. Jackson seems to put importance on giving the cats something to climb up on. I went out and got my kitty a few of these things for around the house, but the first time I coaxed him up on one he freaked out and wanted down. He apparently hates hides. I had to buy a little set of boxes to put at the bottom of my bed to help him down because he refused to jump off of it. His little legs would just shake and he would look at me as if to say "well help me"


Some cats are "ground cats" even by breed and don't like heights.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

October said:


> I know!! What was the deal with that woman? What a passive, entitled twit.


I had a marathon when I got the headphones set up yesterday so I'm not sure which bimbo you mean? The blond who's himbo boyfriend was chasing the cat around the neighborhood?

Not the "artist" who was putting her furniture first? That's the one he moved the litter box on. The one who must have been a trust fund baby because she has such poor tase she couldn't be an artist and if the dull husband had any cash he would have dumped?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> I had a marathon when I got the headphones set up yesterday so I'm not sure which bimbo you mean? The blond who's himbo boyfriend was chasing the cat around the neighborhood?
> 
> Not the "artist" who was putting her furniture first? That's the one he moved the litter box on. The one who must have been a trust fund baby because she has such poor tase she couldn't be an artist and if the dull husband had any cash he would have dumped?


Right, the one whose boyfriend chased the cat around the neighborhood. She just stared at Jackson with those bugout eyes as if to say, "Dude, you know I really just wanted to be on TV."


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I have seen most episodes of this show & I do enjoy watching Jackson Galaxy help to turn these kitty's lives around 

but it really amazes me how most of the owner's really just have no clue as to what a cat want's or need's, most of the time they are wondering why their kitty is unhappy & destructive when they are kept indoor's with no climber's, no high places, no interactive play, no resting place to call their own, dirty litter boxes & are restricted to certain room's/ area's of the home

this is the case in most of the show's I have seen & it baffles me !!!! they seem to have no understanding of a cat what so ever :-(

quite frustrating, there was one episode where the house had like these artificial wall's that did't meet the ceiling & they were amazed when Jackson pointed out that there was a ready made cat playground above their head's lol but how fantastic to see when they made access to it for the kitty  I would love to have the facility to do that for my bubba's


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I have to admit I was one of those clueless people before I joined CF. I rescued Cinderella from a bad situation, intending on finding a good home for her. I knew nothing about cats. She was being fed Chicken-of-the-Sea tuna and I thought that was wonderful.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Same with me, Marie. The first week we had Rookie I was petting her and she lashed out at me, suddenly biting my hand. Now I would know to read her body language to know to knock off that petting before it got to that point.

True, the people on the show don't seem to understand cats, but I've also been impressed that in almost every case, they say in the beginning that they're not going to get rid of the cat no matter what. That's the women, of course. The women are sticking with the cat no matter what; the men are looking for ways to get rid of it because it wasn't their cat in the first place.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Yah, that litter box situation was disgusting!!! OMG... We clean Joy's little once a day! It's in our morning routine  Just bought the Litter Locker II in hopes of saving on bags...


----------

